# Pinch weld/jack stand adapters-where to buy?



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I have heard of pinch weld adapters for both floors jacks and jack stands. I would like to aquire both but the jack stand adapters in particular so I don't dent anything on upcoming work. I don't want to mess with stands under the suspension components, no denting the car, and I'm not going to use a hockey puck. I did a little Google and searching here on the forums. I found references to Griott's and JC Whitney but could not find it on either site. Any body have suggestions of where to find these?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.eastwoodco.com/shopping/...?itemID=2061&itemType=PRODUCT&iProductID=2061

is it that thing?


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

That's part of it. Very useful looking tool. Does anyone know of a pair to do that for jack stands now. I looked around the site but that looks like the extent of jack adapters they have. Thanks for the start though.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I've never really seen them for the jackstand adaptors, though I would be interested in having a set myself to avoid mangled pinch welds.

I found a site that described people using a piece of 2x4 and cutting a slit down the middle and then placing the jackstands under the wood block. I might try that myself since I have a table saw I haven't gotten much use out of.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

That's probably the route I will take also. My concern is whatever I use for the insert cracking and allowing the car to drop or become unstable. That's whay I put no truxt into using a hochey puck as they are supposed to be brittle and shatter. Same with a bad 2x4. I'll have to go to the lumber yard and have a look around for some good stock. Other suggestions welcomed.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a set of Cornwell Tools brand Jack stands, I have used them on the pinch weld (although they have no adapter) and they are FINE. Honestly it is how you set the car down on the stand. I have done this for years, I also use them on the control arm mounts and they work perfectly. I have done extensive work with these stands including motor swaps without issue. 

Honestly I think the pinch weld adapter for the jack is more important. I have used a pinch weld adapter that I purchased through a Cornwell Tools dealer (happens to be my dad) and it has been one of the single best tools I have used.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

If I remebr correctly the b14 fsm lists the jack stand adapter part numbers I cant recall though. Yeah on GI39. I cant figure out how to cut and paste that sorry


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Scrappy, great reference. I had the digital fsm and found it instantly. I have an email in with Courtesy to find pricing.

Wes, I looked at the Cornwell online catalogue, couldn't find them. Do the saddles have a special design or your just saying it depends on how you lower the car. If I can use stands with no adapter that's great because I already figured out how to lower a floor jack slowly. When doing the rear brakes on my truck I didn't like how the floor jack dropped the axel on to the stands. So I used channel locks to grab the end of the handle and rotate it on a 9 in. radius. Micro adjust style. That would be awesome if I could get away with that. I love tools but tools cost money that I don't have.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sfhellwig said:


> Scrappy, great reference. I had the digital fsm and found it instantly. I have an email in with Courtesy to find pricing.
> 
> Wes, I looked at the Cornwell online catalogue, couldn't find them. Do the saddles have a special design or your just saying it depends on how you lower the car. If I can use stands with no adapter that's great because I already figured out how to lower a floor jack slowly. When doing the rear brakes on my truck I didn't like how the floor jack dropped the axel on to the stands. So I used channel locks to grab the end of the handle and rotate it on a 9 in. radius. Micro adjust style. That would be awesome if I could get away with that. I love tools but tools cost money that I don't have.


They just do not have a deep groove in the middle of the seat. They have a very mild bend with a lip on each side.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Using the frame rails and other substantial chassis points on the car works quite well and you don't have to spend more money on unnecessary tools that way.
the pinch welds are fine for the factory jacks, but I wouldn't trust my life on working under a car supported by them. I've seen too many of them collapse there because of body rust, improper mounting, and other issues.. just hit the frame rail, subframe mount, or control arm gusset mounts and you'll be fine.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Well it just wasn't meant to be. Courtesy had no idea what they even were. When provided a picture they said they didn't stock any tools and to contact the manufacturer. So I e-mail Kent-Moore and they said "We do not manufacture the item in question. Thank You for your inquiry." Guess they were not a popular part and quit being made. I'll try setting it down on the pinch weld and see how it feels. Probably make a set of 2x4 supports just for comfort down the road. Thanks guys.


----------

